# Pterinochilus murinus "DCF"



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 11, 2016)

Pterinochilus murinus "DCF" is found Mikumi Nationalpark/Tanzania. As far as I know I was the only one that order one of this sling on an import earlier this summer.

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 6 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 11, 2016)

Bravo man

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Moonohol (Nov 11, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Pterinochilus murinus "DCF" is found Mikumi Nationalpark/Tanzania. As far as I know I was the only one that order one of this sling on an import earlier this summer.


Excellent! I absolutely adore these guys, they are so much more striking than the orange color form... So will we be seeing them for sale in the US any time soon?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 12, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> Excellent! I absolutely adore these guys, they are so much more striking than the orange color form... So will we be seeing them for sale in the US any time soon?


 I only have the one and don't know yet when more would be available.


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 12, 2016)

I would kill for a pair, I want to collect them all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 2, 2017)

Another molt from this beauty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Jan 2, 2017)

The Spider Shop has an AF in for £60 here in the UK.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 2, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Pterinochilus murinus "DCF" is found Mikumi Nationalpark/Tanzania. As far as I know I was the only one that order one of this sling on an import earlier this summer.


Beautiful tarantula!


----------



## basin79 (Jan 2, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The Spider Shop has an AF in for £60 here in the UK.


Just seen they've also got BCF slings in. Black colour form.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 3, 2017)

What is the locality of these?

The locality is most important for murinus as there are so many variants. It looks like BCF from Tete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 3, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> What is the locality of these?
> 
> The locality is most important for murinus as there are so many variants. It looks like BCF from Tete.


 Watching this species grow from sling I've been having doubts myself as the "DCF" form. It's unfortunately for me to post photos of  this species as "DCF" form when it could be something else. For many months I've been under the same impression that this is "BCF" as well. The spider was imported and was sold as "DCF".

This is the case that is one of the many reasons why I don't like posting photos of baby slings. I don't like posting something that is not true. For now on I'll just go back what I was doing before take photos of my specimens as babies but keep them for my own record. When reaching to sub-adult to adults I'll take the photos and post them once I confirm that is the right species or color variant etc.

This is frustrating!


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 3, 2017)

Is temperament the same as the OCF?


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 3, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Watching this species grow from sling I've been having doubts myself as the "DCF" form. It's unfortunately for me to post photos of  this species as "DCF" form when it could be something else. For many months I've been under the same impression that this is "BCF" as well. The spider was imported and was sold as "DCF".
> 
> This is the case that is one of the many reasons why I don't like posting photos of baby slings. I don't like posting something that is not true. For now on I'll just go back what I was doing before take photos of my specimens as babies but keep them for my own record. When reaching to sub-adult to adults I'll take the photos and post them once I confirm that is the right species or color variant etc.
> 
> This is frustrating!


Yeah that is frustrating.

The DCF from Kenya/Zimbabwe is proving difficult to find. I see the Kigoma being sold as DCF here. Though, before I saw them in sales lists with BCF next to them. 

I am driving myself crazy trying to find Kenya,Zimbabwe and Botswana.

Localities are often forgotten which is making things more difficult. 

Yours seem to look more similar to the P. murinus Tete* which is a great murinus with some semi arboreal tendancies and the same attitude problems as the rest.

.. one day I will have that true murinus... one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 3, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Yeah that is frustrating.
> 
> The DCF from Kenya/Zimbabwe is proving difficult to find. I see the Kigoma being sold as DCF here. Though, before I saw them in sales lists with BCF next to them.
> 
> ...


 The imported stated that the Pterinochilus murinus "DCF" that is being sold in Europe which is the one I have, the locality of that species is from Mikumi Nationalpark/Tanzania. So it seems to me that Pterinochilus murinus "DCF" that some people are referring are found in different localities, with different color forms. I'm confused as hell right now so the best thing for me to do at this his point  is, to trust what the importer is stating and watch my tarantula grow to adulthood before making any other assumptions.

I don't want to confuse myself any further just because I feel that it's not looking like it should with this species. Let's just wait and see it grow a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 3, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Is temperament the same as the OCF?


 My "DCF" is speedy, skittish and has not shown threat display yet. The usumbara however is the opposite it's the same size as my "DCF" and will show a threat display.


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 10, 2017)

Zimbabwe locality is nice! Still look for a male for my female.


KezyGLA said:


> Yeah that is frustrating.
> 
> The DCF from Kenya/Zimbabwe is proving difficult to find. I see the Kigoma being sold as DCF here. Though, before I saw them in sales lists with BCF next to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 10, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Is temperament the same as the OCF?


They are soooo lovely :-s
You should pick up one (a cheap and easy to find orange beauty, I mean) and put near the *Goddess *


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 10, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> They are soooo lovely :-s
> You should pick up one (a cheap and easy to find orange beauty, I mean) and put near the *Goddess *


Thanks but no thank you friend..i'm pretty sure that species will never enter my house if  can help it. 
Unless of course as a well meant freebie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 10, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Thanks but no thank you friend..i'm pretty sure that species will never enter my house if  can help it.
> Unless of course as a well meant freebie


Yes I understand what you mean :-s
However I have to say that they aren't the brute monsters always depicted in general... what's IMO impressive (and a bit underestimated) is their speed and more, dash ability. They are bolts, if they wants. But as temperament, my genus _Ceratogyrus _are by far more grumpy 

The *Goddess*? She's an angel, of course

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 10, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes I understand what you mean :-s
> However I have to say that they aren't the brute monsters always depicted in general... what's IMO impressive (and a bit underestimated) is their speed and more, dash ability. They are bolts, if they wants. But as temperament, my genus _Ceratogyrus _are by far more grumpy
> 
> The *Goddess*? Shes angel, of course


I don't mind grumpy, but a spider who flips on its back in defense because the light went on is a bit too much. 
The Goddess, well, Princess isn't hard to keep at all so far. She's happily tunneling away, i've never seen it above ground yet, but i'm actually glad she stays under. I love getting a tiny glimpse of her now and then 
But i'm drifting too far offtopic. Sorry Jose


----------



## Cassiusstein (Jan 11, 2017)

Holy cow I'll add this to the list :wideyed:


----------



## awiec (Jan 11, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Thanks but no thank you friend..i'm pretty sure that species will never enter my house if  can help it.
> Unless of course as a well meant freebie


They really aren't that bad, mine is probably one of the most calm spiders I have (granted most of my collection is T.gigas and other aboreals). Little bugger won't throw out the molt for me as it is finally, after 3 years, over 2 inches and would be easy to sex.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 11, 2017)

awiec said:


> They really aren't that bad, mine is probably one of the most calm spiders I have (granted most of my collection is T.gigas and other aboreals). Little bugger won't throw out the molt for me as it is finally, after 3 years, over 2 inches and would be easy to sex.


P.murinus takes 3 years to get to 2 inches? I thought they were a fast growing species?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## awiec (Jan 11, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> P.murinus takes 3 years to get to 2 inches? I thought they were a fast growing species?


Im a dummy, always thought when chris talked about the goddess I thought he refered to a p.muticus not p.murinus. I was very confused as why someone was nervouse about keeping a shy fossirial species.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 11, 2017)

They can both be absolute demons

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yentlequible (Jan 11, 2017)

@Exoskeleton Invertebrates, those are awesome photos!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 12, 2017)

Yentlequible said:


> @Exoskeleton Invertebrates, those are awesome photos!


 Thanks man, can't wait for it to get bigger. My P. murinus "Mombasa Golden Starburst" molted today its getting some nice colours already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 12, 2017)

awiec said:


> Im a dummy, always thought when chris talked about the goddess I thought he refered to a p.muticus not p.murinus. I was very confused as why someone was nervouse about keeping a shy fossirial species.


Ah, your comment makes sense now, 
I have a P.muticus large sling, and with the exception of her housing, it has been easy so far. 
P.murinus however....not my cup of tea, although i think the DCF looks gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 16, 2017)

Good day for another photo shoot.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 4


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 28, 2017)

This is a different male that just matured. Don't know what happened after he molted but not a normal piece next to the bulb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JordRaw (Aug 2, 2018)

@Exoskeleton Invertebrates Did you ever find out if this is a true DCF? I am curious as I've just acquired a sling sold to me as a kigoma DCF and it looks identical to the original pictures you posted.


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 2, 2018)

JordRaw said:


> @Exoskeleton Invertebrates Did you ever find out if this is a true DCF? I am curious as I've just acquired a sling sold to me as a kigoma DCF and it looks identical to the original pictures you posted.


There are 4 localities of DCF that I know of-

Kigoma, Tanzania
Botswana/ Zimbabwe border
Kenya
Mikumi National Park

Here is one of my Kigoma DCF for reference-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordRaw (Aug 2, 2018)

Cheers @KezyGLA. Sorry to drag up an old thread but there's very little info anywhere else


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 2, 2018)

JordRaw said:


> Cheers @KezyGLA. Sorry to drag up an old thread but there's very little info anywhere else


All good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Aug 3, 2018)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Pterinochilus murinus "DCF" is found Mikumi Nationalpark/Tanzania. As far as I know I was the only one that order one of this sling on an import earlier this summer.


Wish these were available in USA , I do love orange form tho.
These are small tarantulas my aorange one is prob 4-4.5” nearly a dwarf T. And lightweight, lp must weigh 6-10x or more .


----------



## Add6LEGS (May 14, 2021)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Pterinochilus murinus "DCF" is found Mikumi Nationalpark/Tanzania. As far as I know I was the only one that order one of this sling on an import earlier this summer.


Any chance i could send you a photo of mine...... I was sold an rcf, which i belive is the 'orange' one.... 

However its very brown in colour and has a nearly hairless abdomen :/

Unsure if its a dcf sling or an entirely differently tarantula


----------



## sasker (May 21, 2021)

If you have a question about the identification of your tarantula, there is an entire section for that. It's better than reviving an old thread. Or you can PM the person you want to reach directly.


----------

